# So what time goal do i set myslef for Manchester to Blackpool 2013?



## Shanksy (5 Jun 2013)

Hi all

I am just looking for a bit of advice if anybody can...

At the beginning of this year I was a heavy overweight lazy sod TBH. I weighed in at 17st 10lbs albeit I am a very large build and have done lots of weightlifting on and off over the past 20years (38yr old now).

I decided I should get fit this year and loose the fat for a change and so:-

I started riding in March this year with a newly bought road bike, initially my intention was to be able to make it on the Manchester to Blackpool ride this July. I actually managed that ride 3 weeks after getting my bike so I know I can make the distance now (took me about 4:15).

My question is and I realize it may be awkward/impossible to answer accurately...

What time do I set myself for the Manchester to Blackpool ride this coming July? I want to set a goal that is hard but achievable...just!

I have a cousin that did it in 3.5hrs though that was riding in a peloton and he is a triathlete of several years so I am guessing he is fairly fit. I'd really love to think I could get close to that time but I really don't know if that is simply dreaming. My weight has dropped to nearly 17stone since I have been riding so that can only help.

I have included my training records below to give you an idea of my level, nearly all of my training is done around Littleborough/Bacup/Burnley and therefore we are always going over hills which makes it difficult to judge how I would fair on a flatter run which I believe M to B is.

From now to the ride I intend to up my training, I should have time for
25 miles every morning - early
25-30 miles 2/3 times during the week in the evening
1 ride either sat or sun up to 4hrs

What do you think I should set as a goal? I fully understand everyone is different etc just felt like posting this up whilst I had 5 minutes to see what people thought (ps the 42 miler on 26th May isn't too indicative as this was the Manchester to Liverpool which I "towed" my 5.5stone son on one of those single wheel attached frames on the back of my mountain bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jun 2013)

How far is Manchester to Blackpool?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2013)

13-15 mph average then. Target 4 hours or under. It's not a race.


----------



## SquareDaff (5 Jun 2013)

It depends on the route too - did the night ride last year which was about 52 miles and completed it in 2hours and 40 mins. From what I remember the first 15 miles or so has a slight uphill gradient - then there's a steep descent and the rest is pretty much flat. Most people started to come in between the 3:30 and 4 hour mark.

Personally in your shoes I'd go down the average speed route. Find yours over one of your longer rides, then add 0.5 mph for improvement and another 1mph for drafting! Divide your distance by that average to get your time!

Sure others will have other ideas though!!!


----------



## Ningishzidda (5 Jun 2013)

Try to get it finished on the same day as it starts. The finishing food and freebies will have packed away and gone if you arrive the next day.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jun 2013)

Maybe it would be better if you provided moving average rather than just average speeds (which I assume you have supplied) because there appears to be poor consistency in the speed values. One day averaging ~17 mph the next ~12mph etc, unless you really do have a highly variable speed, I suspect this inconsistency is due to external factors.

One thing for sure, your triathlete cousin is probably not as fit as you give him credit for, if the route is indeed 52 miles as squaredaff proposes, it took him 3.5 hours, which is an average speed of <15mph. Plus he was in a group as you say, so riding solo, he is probably barely any quicker than you by the sounds of it! You should be able to match his time.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2013)

The one piece of advice that I would give if you are going to try and do it quickly is to set off as early as possible!

I only did the M-B once and set off late and was overtaking slower riders the whole way and it was a nightmare. Many thousands of people take part and it was very obvious that a lot of them didn't have a clue what they were doing - I saw countless examples of random changes of speed and direction, including a few riders suddenly braking to a halt in the middle of the road to eat, take a drink or answer the phone!  

Drivers were getting angry with red light jumping and 4-abreast riding, and retaliating with reckless overtaking and braking.

*Set off early!*


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Jun 2013)

Whatever 14mph works out at...


----------



## Shanksy (5 Jun 2013)

Hey everyone thanks for the replies do quickly 
I should have given more detail, the ride is apparently 62miles, so my cousin taking 3.5hrs averaged 17.4mph (least over 60 miles he would have done)

*Squaredaff:-*
Thanks for that, your right as I am aware its probably slightly uphill to begin with, maybe 20miles and then fairly flat. 0.5mph for improvement sounds low to me though I really don't know yet what's possible in what time.

*Ningish*
Yes I think ill manage to finish in the day if there is burger bars at the finish!

*Rob3rt*
Good point on the averages, your right I think it is simply averages and so includes all the downhills rather than pedaling averages, ill have to have a look at my computer data and see if it can be interrogated, if it can then my pedaling average would be a god start as you say with some allowance for improvement.

I was mis-leading a little, when my cousin did the run he said it was 60miles, taking 3.5hrs so 17.1mph average (in a peleton) so with your logic knock 1mph for going solo = 16.1mph....hhhmm maybe I am not that far off at all. 

I currently ride with a pal who is 10 years older though has been riding for 16mths, he's a pretty active guy having done several marathons, lots of swimming, judo, club level squash etc etc. when I started there was no way I could keep up, now he cant loose me and in certain stretches i.e. on the flats or slight inclines where you are in top gear I can loose him, I seem to be better at higher gears/power than getting up the hills, fairly obvious as im 17stone!

I think my best bet is to do the ride or something very similar and track my average actual pedaling speed, then make some allowance for improvement (maybe 0.5mph ??) and calculate my goal from there


----------



## Shanksy (5 Jun 2013)

ColinJ

Agreed and I have heard the same advice, I plan on setting off nice and early, perhaps around 7:30 ish - do you think that's early enough?

I fully understand its not a race at all, it happens that I have a bet on with my brother that I can beat him during the ride, in fact I actually said if he could beat me i'd give him £500 ( ok I was drunk lol). I have ridden with him and I think my money is safe, I am more interested in a time goal for myself now and I am really really keen to beat my triathlete cousin....though that may be asking too much of myself..


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2013)

Shanksy said:


> ColinJ
> 
> Agreed and I have heard the same advice, I plan on setting off nice and early, perhaps around 7:30 ish - do you think that's early enough?


I rode to the start from Hebden Bridge and didn't get there until about 09:00 which was definitely not a time that I would start at again because I was one of the last to set off.

I'm not sure what the earliest time is, but 07:30 sounds more like it. 

(I rode back via Longridge after the event and had completely conked out by the time I got there. It took an ice cream at Whalley to revive me enough to be able to limp home via Burnley and Todmorden.)


----------



## Shanksy (5 Jun 2013)

Earliest time possible it is then I reckon. I was thinking about riding back as well but guessed that id be totally spent after getting there so the return journey would just be too long as well as little use training wise..

By the way we went up that hill at the lights just before hebden the other day (hang on ill look up the street name) ah that's it Hepenstall Road - Jeez that's a fair steep son of a gun! especially with the cobbles at the top!

Out of interest what gear would a really good rider use up that sort of hill? for me I am still a first gear man/maybe second on that particular hill, I have managed Blackstone Edge from Littleborough in 5th, remember I am pulling a lot of weight, least that's my excuse!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Jun 2013)

Shanksy said:


> Good point on the averages, your right I think it is simply averages and so includes all the downhills rather than pedaling averages, ill have to have a look at my computer data and see if it can be interrogated, if it can then my pedaling average would be a god start as you say with some allowance for improvement.
> 
> I was mis-leading a little, when my cousin did the run he said it was 60miles, taking 3.5hrs so 17.1mph average (in a peleton) so with your logic knock 1mph for going solo = 16.1mph....hhhmm maybe I am not that far off at all.
> 
> ...


 
Moving average is just the average speed, for all the time spent moving, it will include everything when you are moving, even if you freewheel, it simply stop the timer when you stop, i.e. it will omit the time spent standing at traffic lights, taking a bio-break etc. What this does is eliminates (to a degree) the impact of hitting lots of traffic lights, vs getting a clean run. Making the data more comparable day to day.

Forget this "pedalling average" you have concocted 

Sounds like your cousin is a couple of mph faster than I thought (as I said I was just basing it off the distance value Squaredaff posted), but he is still hardly rapid and you don't sound like you are that far off his pace, which is a credit to you in some ways, if he has been active and training for some time!


----------



## Shanksy (5 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt
Oh yes of course it is, I wasn't really thinking before (in the middle of some work so my minds on that), its an average of whenever I am moving, free-wheeling or not - got it now lol

At a rough guess yes he is around 2mph faster on average accounting for 1mph he gains for running in a peloton. My training pal keeps saying I have done well in a short time especially considering I was an in-active smoker beforehand, I just think he is being nice!

Hhmm so 2mph increase is whats required (maybe 3 cause id love to match him alone whilst he is in a peloton)

I have 7 weeks to up my average by the 2or3 mph - gotta be possible?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2013)

Shanksy said:


> By the way we went up that hill at the lights just before hebden the other day (hang on ill look up the street name) ah that's it Hepenstall Road - Jeez that's a fair steep son of a gun! especially with the cobbles at the top!


If you want a real bastard climb, (heading east from Todmorden) take the left turn before the Heptonstall Road - Church Lane. That takes you up to 'Mytholm Steeps' and it is a killer!


----------



## Ningishzidda (6 Jun 2013)

To get an 'overall average', you need your computer on 'Dist', a good wristwatch and a brain.

If this is the M-B Bike Events CHARITY ride on 14th July, go on an ultra low geared MTB. Or better still, go buy an ASDA BSO and wear a bright cherise shell suit, a curly black wig, Lonsdale training shoes and call yourself 'Our Terry'.


----------



## dan_bo (6 Jun 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> To get an 'overall average', you need your computer on 'Dist', a good wristwatch and a brain.
> 
> If this is the M-B Bike Events CHARITY ride on 14th July, go on an ultra low geared MTB. Or better still, go buy an ASDA BSO and wear a bright cherise shell suit, a curly black wig, Lonsdale training shoes and call yourself 'Our Terry'.



And of course don't forget to get sun stroke from riding with your top tied round your waist. And have a couple of spliffs to hand to get you through the day as well. 

Joking. It's a good event- just set off early.


----------



## Shanksy (10 Jun 2013)

Went for a ride on Sunday from Littleborough to Skipton, half way I realized I had the stop reconsie function switched off on my iphone app so the 15mins stop at a café was missed from the calculations, 16.2mph average, getting better and perhaps Manchester to Blackpool is flatter than this run....



*Ride Time* *Distance (miles)* *Average Speed (mph)* *Ascent (feet)* *Descent (feet)* *Calories*
02:08 34.64 16.2 1683 1739 2455


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2013)

Shanksy said:


> Went for a ride on Sunday from Littleborough to Skipton, half way I realized I had the stop reconsie function switched off on my iphone app so the 15mins stop at a café was missed from the calculations, 16.2mph average, getting better and *perhaps Manchester to Blackpool is flatter than this run*....


It is.

As far as I can remember, there was hardly any climbing on the M-B, but I can't think of a totally flat route from Littleborough to Skipton!


----------



## Shanksy (10 Jun 2013)

Sounding good for a decent time...at least a decent time for me..
I went straight from Todmorden up Burnley Road (stopped at the café at the top of Burnley Road) then down through Burnley, to Briefield then Colne, finally I took the A56 from Colne to Skipton.

Its not flat of course but nothing major gradient wise.

I will be doing what should be close to the M to B route (got last years off line) as soon as I get time to see how I get on, on the flat sections of the flat sections of the Skipton run im averaging 23/23mph which of course is easy without hills or too much wind...


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

Shanksy said:


> Sounding good for a decent time...at least a decent time for me..
> I went straight from Todmorden up Burnley Road (stopped at the café at the top of Burnley Road) then down through Burnley, to Briefield then Colne, finally I took the A56 from Colne to Skipton.
> 
> Its not flat of course but nothing major gradient wise.
> ...


 
Are those the sections that are flatter than the other flat sections?


----------



## Shanksy (10 Jun 2013)

yes id say they are the flat sections of the flat sections which to me are slightly flatter than the flat parts but not totally flat compared to the flat sections of the flat bits


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I rode to the start from Hebden Bridge and didn't get there until about 09:00 which was definitely not a time that I would start at again because I was one of the last to set off.
> 
> I'm not sure what the earliest time is, but 07:30 sounds more like it.
> 
> (I rode back via Longridge after the event and had completely conked out by the time I got there. It took an ice cream at Whalley to revive me enough to be able to limp home via Burnley and Todmorden.)


 

BIG ride Colin. What mileage was that day?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> BIG ride Colin. What mileage was that day?


138 miles. I don't know why I thought I averaged 15.1 mph though. Maybe that was the _moving_ average?


----------



## Garz (10 Jun 2013)

As long as it came back with the same number of spokes..


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> As long as it came back with the same number of spokes..


I felt like I was a leg or two short by the time I got back!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Jun 2013)

I gave up on M-B and haven't looked at it for a few years, so maybe doing the route a disservice now but for me its a glorified skyride with an awful lot of nodders and daft sods who get the bike out of the shed once a year. My advice is keep your wits about you and treat it more as a jolly than a serious timed ride unless you start off right at the beginning. Even then you get a mix of riders who will do it in 2.30 and then meet you as they ride home again, planks racing the first ten miles or so before their legs scream for mercy, the twunks that think they have to be at the front at every set of lights regardless of who they have to barge past to get there. If you start later you'll be amongst the 10 milers hanging on for grim death & idiots suddenly belting downhill (I got dragged off starting late one year coming into Preston when one of these arses who we'd not long passed gasipng along wobbled past at light speed far too close and snagged my bars with his rucksack strap).
Theres a few dull draggy lumps and if they go in through Lytham, the bend feels boring and endless. Dunno if they still go through Haigh Hall but if so, they chicained the woody exit route with straw bales, Not them most terrific idea in good weather as you're going in an instant from bright sunshine to a stygian dark downhill slope with immediate barriers to send you flying, I saw a few come a cropper like that.

A warm up ride in from Littleborough wouldn't be so bad & from times/routes you're riding, if you start off nice and early you should avoid and quickly outstrip the hobbyists though, and don't let my grumpy git persona put you off.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Jun 2013)

Never done it, but everything you just said, is basically what I imagined to be the case, lol!


----------



## VamP (11 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I gave up on M-B and haven't looked at it for a few years, so maybe doing the route a disservice now but for me its a glorified skyride with an awful lot of nodders and daft sods who get the bike out of the shed once a year. My advice is keep your wits about you and treat it more as a jolly than a serious timed ride unless you start off right at the beginning. Even then you get a mix of riders who will do it in 2.30 and then meet you as they ride home again, planks racing the first ten miles or so before their legs scream for mercy, the twunks that think they have to be at the front at every set of lights regardless of who they have to barge past to get there. If you start later you'll be amongst the 10 milers hanging on for grim death & idiots suddenly belting downhill (I got dragged off starting late one year coming into Preston when one of these arses who we'd not long passed gasipng along wobbled past at light speed far too close and snagged my bars with his rucksack strap).
> Theres a few dull draggy lumps and if they go in through Lytham, the bend feels boring and endless. Dunno if they still go through Haigh Hall but if so, they chicained the woody exit route with straw bales, Not them most terrific idea in good weather as you're going in an instant from bright sunshine to a stygian dark downhill slope with immediate barriers to send you flying, I saw a few come a cropper like that.
> 
> A warm up ride in from Littleborough wouldn't be so bad & from times/routes you're riding, if you start off nice and early you should avoid and quickly outstrip the hobbyists though, and don't let my grumpy git persona put you off.





shouldbeinbed said:


> I gave up on M-B and haven't looked at it for a few years, so maybe doing the route a disservice now but for me its a glorified skyride with an awful lot of nodders and daft sods who get the bike out of the shed once a year. My advice is keep your wits about you and treat it more as a jolly than a serious timed ride unless you start off right at the beginning. Even then you get a mix of riders who will do it in 2.30 and then meet you as they ride home again, planks racing the first ten miles or so before their legs scream for mercy, the twunks that think they have to be at the front at every set of lights regardless of who they have to barge past to get there. If you start later you'll be amongst the 10 milers hanging on for grim death & idiots suddenly belting downhill (I got dragged off starting late one year coming into Preston when one of these arses who we'd not long passed gasipng along wobbled past at light speed far too close and snagged my bars with his rucksack strap).
> Theres a few dull draggy lumps and if they go in through Lytham, the bend feels boring and endless. Dunno if they still go through Haigh Hall but if so, they chicained the woody exit route with straw bales, Not them most terrific idea in good weather as you're going in an instant from bright sunshine to a stygian dark downhill slope with immediate barriers to send you flying, I saw a few come a cropper like that.
> 
> A warm up ride in from Littleborough wouldn't be so bad & from times/routes you're riding, if you start off nice and early you should avoid and quickly outstrip the hobbyists though, and don't let my grumpy git persona put you off.



You make it sound like an absolute must miss!


----------



## Garz (11 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I felt like I was a leg or two short by the time I got back!


 

 It would be a pleasure to ride this again mate. Let me know if you are up for it when your in good spirits!


----------



## Garz (11 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> You make it sound like an absolute must miss!


 

+1 sod that for a game of soldiers!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> It would be a pleasure to ride this again mate. Let me know if you are up for it when your in good spirits!


I'd like to do another 138+ miler one day, but it won't be _that_ one!


----------



## Garz (11 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'd like to do another 138+ miler one day, but it won't be _that_ one!


 

What if I say I will buy a spare square spoke?


----------



## Shanksy (20 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I gave up on M-B and haven't looked at it for a few years, so maybe doing the route a disservice now but for me its a glorified skyride with an awful lot of nodders and daft sods who get the bike out of the shed once a year. My advice is keep your wits about you and treat it more as a jolly than a serious timed ride unless you start off right at the beginning. Even then you get a mix of riders who will do it in 2.30 and then meet you as they ride home again, planks racing the first ten miles or so before their legs scream for mercy, the twunks that think they have to be at the front at every set of lights regardless of who they have to barge past to get there. If you start later you'll be amongst the 10 milers hanging on for grim death & idiots suddenly belting downhill (I got dragged off starting late one year coming into Preston when one of these arses who we'd not long passed gasipng along wobbled past at light speed far too close and snagged my bars with his rucksack strap).
> Theres a few dull draggy lumps and if they go in through Lytham, the bend feels boring and endless. Dunno if they still go through Haigh Hall but if so, they chicained the woody exit route with straw bales, Not them most terrific idea in good weather as you're going in an instant from bright sunshine to a stygian dark downhill slope with immediate barriers to send you flying, I saw a few come a cropper like that.
> 
> A warm up ride in from Littleborough wouldn't be so bad & from times/routes you're riding, if you start off nice and early you should avoid and quickly outstrip the hobbyists though, and don't let my grumpy git persona put you off.


 
Thanks for the reply pal

I am new to road cycling having only bought my bike at the end of March this year. Think I have mentioned that I got it with the intention of simply "making" the Manchester to Blackpool run, I was a smoker at the time and TBH struggled getting up the 200yd hill at the end of the street!

By a strange coincidence as I was looking for a bike in Evans at the Trafford I met a pal that I hadn't seen fro around 6 years! he was into road biking and basically took me under his wing spending time to go out riding with me and holding back to a pace I could manage.

Roll on 3 months or so and I now know I can easily make the Manchester to Blackpool (I actually did it 3 weeks after getting the bike) hence the reason for starting this post, to get some advice on what goal to set myself. I now realize of course that M to B is full of dangers and is not the ideal place/time to go for a personnel best, however I have a bet on with my brother, my cousin is doing it and he is a triathlete (yes in understand that does not automatically make him fast) and several of my brothers mates are doing the run. Ive always been big and strong (usually around 18stone) but never fit.

So for me although its not the ideal time to do it I kinda have something to prove to myself and its going to have to be on that day as that's when everyone I know is riding....

Just been out again and done 28 miles from Littleborough to Todmorden and then up Burnley road to the top turn around and come back.

Stats are:-
18.7 average on the way there
17.21 average on the way back (had a strong head wind coming back, without id expect to be quicker than going as its more downhill)
so 17.69 average overall

So im guessing/hoping to add at least 1mph average on the M to B run????

At the moment my target is therefore 18mph average.......

I know I know, don't even know the route yet, don't know what the wind will be like etc etc - gotta have a goal though!


----------



## Shanksy (9 Jul 2013)

Week before last was bad! i had an attack of diverticulitis which basically put me in bed most of the week and stopped me eating. Last Monday & Tuesday i got back on the bike and went around Draycote water (I was working in the area) for 20miles each ride. Legs felt crappy really and energy was low. Couldn't get out after that and last night was the next time i could. Again rode around Draycote water and did 30miles this time - average just over 17mph, felt miles better and could have done more but had to get back to the hotel for a steak lol

Manchester to Blackpool is this Sunday, wondering what else to do now?
So far I am thinking:
Tuesday - off
Wednesday - off
Thursday - maybe just a 10miler gently but with some 100% intervals
Friday Off
Saturday - again a 10 miler with intervals

Any thoughts from anyone who know better as to what i should do between now and Sunday?

Thanks


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Jul 2013)

I'll be riding from Liverpool, via Skemersdale to the start at Manchester, doing the ride to Blackpool then riding home to Liverpool this Sunday.
140miles I think.
Doing it on my CX bike with 4 roadie mates in a group


----------



## Mapster1989 (11 Jul 2013)

Shanksy said:


> Week before last was bad! i had an attack of diverticulitis which basically put me in bed most of the week and stopped me eating. Last Monday & Tuesday i got back on the bike and went around Draycote water (I was working in the area) for 20miles each ride. Legs felt crappy really and energy was low. Couldn't get out after that and last night was the next time i could. Again rode around Draycote water and did 30miles this time - average just over 17mph, felt miles better and could have done more but had to get back to the hotel for a steak lol
> 
> Manchester to Blackpool is this Sunday, wondering what else to do now?
> So far I am thinking:
> ...


I would say no riding and just ensure that you're fuelled well i.e. lots of carbohydrates (but not too much). Doing 10 miles on the bike won't help you at all. By all means do the 10 mile ride but just do a gentle ride... none of this intervals lark. You needed to be doing that well before... not a couple of days.

p.s. I'm doing the M-B too so see you there and good luck.


----------



## Shanksy (12 Jul 2013)

I have done some riding this week around Draycote water. Did 30 miles on Monday and then 25 on Wednesday. Nothing yesterday and wont do any today, probably go for a gentle ride on Saturday. I have been eating more carbs in the form of pasta and drinking blood loads of water! sick of having to go pee now lol i must be proper hydrated by now.....

John - 140miles? crack on pal that's a fair lick! was wondering about riding back myself my by training pal (whos not doing MtoB) wants to do blackpool and back another time so may just leave it for now

See you both there John & Mapster.....not that we probably will do actually lol


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Jul 2013)

My solo ride time on flattish routes is around 18, I did 52 in the great mcr cycle at around 20.5.

Adrenaline and a bit of drafting in groups will push you faster.


----------



## Tricky (13 Jul 2013)

Shanksy, you're gonna need more than adrenaline and drafting to beat 'Team Little Shanks', I've cleaned my bike and everything!!

See you tomorrow big boy!


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Jul 2013)

So how did everyone do?


----------



## Shanksy (14 Jul 2013)

Just got back home. My ride time was 3:28 - 17.75 mph average so i was well happy 

My brother & his team mates were slower, to be fair to a couple of his mates they were slowing up to wait for the slower ones and im sure they would have beat me if they were giving it their best....my cousin didn't do the race.

Jarlmrai i reckon you are right, adrenaline pushed me on more than usual, i didn't draft though just rode alone.

The interesting thing was how i could pass loads of riders on the flat parts, often id pas someone only for them to pass me back going up hills, 17stone is pretty heavy i guess!. 

All in all good ride, i really tried as hard as i could i think, maybe i could have pushed it more on the hills though i guess that could have just burnt my legs out and slowed me down..


----------



## Shanksy (15 Jul 2013)

Anyone else do the Manchester to Blackpool yesterday?

What times did you get?


----------



## SquareDaff (15 Jul 2013)

Shanksy said:


> Just got back home. My ride time was 3:28 - 17.75 mph average so i was well happy


As you should be - that's a good average over distance.



Shanksy said:


> The interesting thing was how i could pass loads of riders on the flat parts, often id pas someone only for them to pass me back going up hills, 17stone is pretty heavy i guess!.


It's certainly a factor - but as a person that likes climbing, then so is technique. I see loads of people on hills in the wrongs gears/out of the saddle with really low cadences etc.... Have a look at what the people that pass you are doing and see if there are any ideas you can steal and incorporate into your own hill climbing style.


----------



## Shanksy (15 Jul 2013)

Evidence below lol
Its not a bad time for me given that i bought my bike end of March 2013 and prior to that did no aerobic exercise at all and smoked a bit, I have done weightlifting on and off through my life though which has given me strong legs.

Squaredaff - Yeh maybe its my technique so far that's wrong, i almost always climb in the saddle sat upright with the idea being i use my glutes that way and keep my chest open to breathe better, may be that my choice of gear is not correct yet, may be that i don't have the fitness i need really (more likely!)

It does surprise me though how i seemingly can beat what to me appear to be more experience cyclists on the flat, on the final run yesterday up through Saint Annes i passed plenty that had passed me, right at the end running up to the finish again i easily passed plenty that were trying....


----------



## Shanksy (15 Jul 2013)

No times? thousands did it come what times did you get?


----------



## Shanksy (15 Jul 2013)

Also checked distance against a mate with a Garmin and timed it independently of the iphone so hopefully the iphone should be correct....


----------

